# 190 visa Queensland applied from 1st July 2016



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Opening a new thread to discuss following points about 190 visa Queensland after 1st July 2016.

1) Please explain the process and criteria .
2) After applying on DIBP site where else need to update?
3) How frequent QLD sends invites?
4) how log takes to process the visa?


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Mates, 

I need some info on funds for qld. Can I declare gold as assets as I have to show around 22 lacks for qld. I have around 9 lacks in my acoount and rest I can show by gold. Whould that work or I have to show complete assets in form of cash. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure about gold but mfs, fixed deposits, land or house, that can be shown I think. 

Can you please share the timelines of QLD application and invite ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck with your applications!


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I need some info on funds for qld. Can I declare gold as assets as I have to show around 22 lacks for qld. I have around 9 lacks in my acoount and rest I can show by gold. Whould that work or I have to show complete assets in form of cash.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, 
I got the invitation today from qld. I am also confused about how much money to show by a single applicant. Could you please suggest what is the confusion between 15000$ , 30000$ & 45000$?

Engineering Technologist


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck with your applications!


Dear Andreyx

Do you have any idea regarding show amount of money to queensland ? 

Cash, fixed deposits, gold and etc

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfzm (Jun 18, 2013)

harvy dhiman said:


> Hi,
> I got the invitation today from qld. I am also confused about how much money to show by a single applicant. Could you please suggest what is the confusion between 15000$ , 30000$ & 45000$?
> 
> Engineering Technologist


hello when did you apply for qld nomination?


----------



## kaps18 (May 24, 2016)

HI All

I am in the process of applying to QLD. Kindly suggest me what all documents is required apart from ACS??

Thanks


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

As of now, they don't seem to be excepting any more EOIs until further notice 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

harvy dhiman said:


> Hi,
> I got the invitation today from qld. I am also confused about how much money to show by a single applicant. Could you please suggest what is the confusion between 15000$ , 30000$ & 45000$?
> 
> Engineering Technologist


Hi harvy dhiman,

When did you lodge your EOI for QLD? I am also an Engineering Technologist just lodged on yesterday. 
I will be getting 65 points with STATE SPONSORSHIP. 

Thanks


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

GR123 said:


> Hi harvy dhiman,
> 
> When did you lodge your EOI for QLD? I am also an Engineering Technologist just lodged on yesterday.
> I will be getting 65 points with STATE SPONSORSHIP.
> ...


I submitted on 25th july with 55 points and received invitation on 1st august

Engineering Technologist


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

harvy dhiman said:


> I submitted on 25th july with 55 points and received invitation on 1st august
> 
> Engineering Technologist


Thanks for sharing the info Harvy Dhiman, Seems QLD suspended offshore Skilled visa nomonations untill further notice. EOIs submitted before 31/07/2016 will be assessed and I submitted on 1/08/2016. My bad luck.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

GR123 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info Harvy Dhiman, Seems QLD suspended offshore Skilled visa nomonations untill further notice. EOIs submitted before 31/07/2016 will be assessed and I submitted on 1/08/2016. My bad luck.


Ohhhh

Engineering Technologist


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

harvy dhiman said:


> Ohhhh
> 
> Engineering Technologist


Any idea, how often they close and re-open the slots?


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

I have no information regarding this

Engineering Technologist


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

harvy dhiman said:


> I have no information regarding this
> 
> Engineering Technologist


Thank you.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

GR123 said:


> Thank you.


Have you applied for 189 ? 
You just wait for 189 next round 
And i am damn sure you ll get 189 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Have you applied for 189 ?
> You just wait for 189 next round
> And i am damn sure you ll get 189
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your words. Yesterday I lodged EOI for 189 visa too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

GR123 said:


> Thanks for your words. Yesterday I lodged EOI for 189 visa too. :fingerscrossed:


Hey bro, where did you see QLD has suspended skilled visa nominations?I applied for 489 on 2/8/2016 but applied for 190 on 28/07/2016. Hopefully 190 will be assessed.

Another important question:

Queensland says they require"2 years post qualification experience." 

In my case I actually have 5 years post qualification experience, however ACS Skills Assessment has only recognized it as 1 year. My agent says Queensland would worry about ACS Skills Assessment, and and I could apply. Anyone knows if this is true?


----------



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Cocox said:


> Hey bro, where did you see QLD has suspended skilled visa nominations?I applied for 489 on 2/8/2016 but applied for 190 on 28/07/2016. Hopefully 190 will be assessed.
> 
> Another important question:
> 
> ...




Plz visit "http://migration.qld.gov.au/suspension-offshore-skilled-visa-nominations-notice/"

And I belive they only consider the ACS outcome report.


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

GR123 said:


> Plz visit "http://migration.qld.gov.au/suspension-offshore-skilled-visa-nominations-notice/"
> 
> And I belive they only consider the ACS outcome report.


Thanks mate.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello,
I want to ask if anyone got invitation for ANZSCO-261312 with 60 points (SS 190 Queensland) got invitation with non-related Qualification? I have submitted my EOI on 26/07/2016. 
Any idea when is it possible for me to get an invite?
Any inputs are appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

GR123 said:


> Hi harvy dhiman,
> 
> When did you lodge your EOI for QLD? I am also an Engineering Technologist just lodged on yesterday.
> I will be getting 65 points with STATE SPONSORSHIP.
> ...


25 july

Engineering Technologist


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone also applied for 489 in QLD?


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

Any 190 QLD nomination so far?


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Binni said:


> Any 190 QLD nomination so far?


I got QLD nomination today, I filed on friday

Engineering Technologist


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Onshore or Offshore ?



harvy dhiman said:


> I got QLD nomination today, I filed on friday
> 
> Engineering Technologist


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Onshore or Offshore ?


Offshore

Engineering Technologist


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Congratulation Bro.
Could you please let me know your point breaks ?

I applied on 4th August for 261313 with 60+5 points, Haven't receive any update from them.






harvy dhiman said:


> Offshore
> 
> Engineering Technologist


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Congratulation Bro.
> Could you please let me know your point breaks ?
> 
> I applied on 4th August for 261313 with 60+5 points, Haven't receive any update from them.


55+5

Engineering Technologist


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

harvy dhiman said:


> I got QLD nomination today, I filed on friday
> 
> Engineering Technologist


Congratulations, but the website says that it's suspended till further notice. They are only working from 25th to 31 July on offshore applications

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

They are processing eois which were submitted till 31july

Engineering Technologist


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

harvy dhiman said:


> They are processing eois which were submitted till 31july
> 
> Engineering Technologist


But you said that you filed your eoi on Friday n you got it today.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

I filed documents for nomination after invitation

Engineering Technologist


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

When will QLD release invites?

People have got invitation in a day in past from QLD.!


----------



## sandeepkaur07 (Aug 1, 2016)

*233914 for queensland*

Hi Harvy,

I have lodged my EOI for 233914 engineering technologist on 25th July for queensland. Till now no revert received from their end. I have read that you have got invite from queensland for same job code. I want you help.

Please let me know when have you lodged your application or you can PM me also.

Thanks alot in advance.

Regards
Sandeep Kaur


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

I lodged on 25 july also and got invitation on 1st august and today get nominated

Engineering Technologist


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

sandeepkaur07 said:


> Hi Harvy,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for 233914 engineering technologist on 25th July for queensland. Till now no revert received from their end. I have read that you have got invite from queensland for same job code. I want you help.
> 
> ...


I lodged on 25 july also and got invitation on 1st august and today get nominated

Engineering Technologist


----------



## sandeepkaur07 (Aug 1, 2016)

How much points do you have. I have 55+5 for 190 i also lodged on 25th july still i havent heard from them.  :confused2:


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

sandeepkaur07 said:


> How much points do you have. I have 55+5 for 190 i also lodged on 25th july still i havent heard from them.  :confused2:


I also have 55+5. Dont worry in my connections almost 90% got the QLD invitations.

Engineering Technologist


----------



## sandeepkaur07 (Aug 1, 2016)

Can i have talk to you .. i mean i have applied for 190 and 489 also .. is this a problem i havent got reply yet, i m very scared... Pls share your number if you can


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes sure 9888251605

Engineering Technologist


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

sandeepkaur07 said:


> Can i have talk to you .. i mean i have applied for 190 and 489 also .. is this a problem i havent got reply yet, i m very scared... Pls share your number if you can


Yes sure <*SNIP*> - *don't post private information-see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Engineering Technologist


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys, lets make a group on what's app for Queensland, pls PM me your number and I'll add you to it f

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

I created 2 eois for queensland, 190 System Analyst (60+5) with full exp on 27th July.
190 Software Engineer (55+5) by deducting 2 years as per ACS on 28th July....

However they updated all the lists after my application so today I updated my Sys Analyst EOI with some other state so that it doesnt appear in QLD .. 

Now I am left with only one EOi in queensland... Softwre engineer (55+5) 28th July... Lets see how it goes... 

:confused2:


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

This is a good idea. lets all connect in whats up.

.....................
QLD 190 EOI Filed(Software Engineer-261313) - 24/07/2016
QLD ITA received - 29/07/2016
Doc provided for nomination - 06/08/2016
Nomination received - waiting
PCC- ?
Medicals?
Visa lodge date-?
Visa grant- ?


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

Hardeep82 said:


> This is a good idea. lets all connect in whats up.
> 
> .....................
> QLD 190 EOI Filed(Software Engineer-261313) - 24/07/2016
> ...


Whats your points breakdown ? 60+5 ?


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes...I have 60+5..I did apply for NSW on 26/Mar/2016 but did not receive any invite, so applied for QLD..and luckily received the invite.
..............
.....................
QLD 190 EOI Filed(Software Engineer-261313) - 24/07/2016
Points- 60+5
QLD ITA received - 29/07/2016
Doc provided for nomination - 06/08/2016
Nomination received - waiting
PCC- ?
Medicals?
Visa lodge date-?
Visa grant- ?


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

Hardeep82 said:


> Yes...I have 60+5..I did apply for NSW on 26/Mar/2016 but did not receive any invite, so applied for QLD..and luckily received the invite.
> ..............
> .....................
> QLD 190 EOI Filed(Software Engineer-261313) - 24/07/2016
> ...


Ok great, Congrats!


----------



## fuhuixiao (Aug 9, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> Yes sure 9888251605
> 
> Engineering Technologist


Do you know anyone who received invitation this week? It seems that the invitation is suddenly stopped after Monday.


----------



## sandeepkaur07 (Aug 1, 2016)

yeah i haven't seen anyone. agree with you...


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

Nopes , none of my friend got invite.....


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

Seems that there is some halt for some time... they might get back soon


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello,
> I want to ask if anyone got invitation for ANZSCO-261312 with 60 points (SS 190 Queensland) got invitation with non-related Qualification? I have submitted my EOI on 26/07/2016.
> Any idea when is it possible for me to get an invite?
> Any inputs are appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


I got an invitation from qld for 261312. Lodge a file for ss but no reply yet. Still waiting

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> I filed documents for nomination after invitation
> 
> Engineering Technologist


I also filed docs after invitation. How much time they take for ss? Any idea?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

When did you apply EOI ? Can you please share your points breakup and occupation ?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

RBS said:


> When did you apply EOI ? Can you please share your points breakup and occupation ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


7/8/16 55±5 point

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Is it possible to show property as a fund apart from cash which is 5k i suppose. Anyone has an idea?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Is it possible to show property as a fund apart from cash which is 5k i suppose. Anyone has an idea?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Anything which can easily convert into cash. You can show them. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Has anyone got the invite for 261112,.systems analyst

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

immigrant589 said:


> I have received QLD state nomination for 190. Want to know the settlement fund requirements. I will be applying with 1 primary and 3 secondary applicants. As per this i required 45000AU$. I have 15000AU$ in Bank account and can settle the rest with property worth more than 50000AU$.
> 
> Will these suffice the requirement of QLD settlement fund requirement?
> Secondly, Do I need to sell property during any future stage of migration process or will QLD ask me to sell it?
> ...


They wont ask you to sell your property.
You just need to show that you have sufficient required funds as per requirement.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Asad,

But Will 15000AUD will be enough in the bank statement? and Also shall I need to say Yes to "Do you intend to sell one or both of these assets before settling in Queensland" in the declaration form.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

immigrant589 said:


> Thanks Asad,
> 
> But Will 15000AUD will be enough in the bank statement? and Also shall I need to say Yes to "Do you intend to sell one or both of these assets before settling in Queensland" in the declaration form.


Yes. That is enough you show them the cash and remaining assetts.

And yes you need to declare as this is only formality.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

when you got invite ? and when you applied ? could you please add your signature and let us know your profile with number of years experience ?




Dtp17 said:


> I got an invitation from qld for 261312. Lodge a file for ss but no reply yet. Still waiting
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> when you got invite ? and when you applied ? could you please add your signature and let us know your profile with number of years experience ?


I submitted EOI with QLD State Nomination (190) on 23rd July 2016 and received invite on 29th July 2016.

Thanks


System Analyst 
Points: 60 for 189 & 65 for 190 
EOI - 189+190(QLD): 23 July 2016
Invitation: QLD - 29 July 2016


----------



## Vidini (Jun 20, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> GR123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi harvy dhiman,
> ...


My spouse has 6 years of experience but in ACS they deducted 4 years. And we wanted to apply for software engineer Queensland.But they ask for 5 years experience but do they consider only ACS accessed Experience or complete 6 years, anways those 6 years are related to his code 261313 because of qualification they deducted 4 years. Kindly help me others to who got invite already.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

immigrant589 said:


> I submitted EOI with QLD State Nomination (190) on 23rd July 2016 and received invite on 29th July 2016.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi Friends,

I also filed my EOI on 28th of July with 65 points for 489 for Systems Analyst, but haven't received it yet. Any idea why there is a delay.


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

I wanted to lodge a 190 EOI for QLD but noticed they have suspended applications until further notice.

Can I still lodge an EOI and will I just go into the queue until they open it again, how does it work?

I have a successful skills assessment as a systems analyst too so will go under this 

thanks


----------



## shuk2610 (Aug 15, 2016)

Binni said:


> Any 190 QLD nomination so far?


I got invite on 1st Aug 16 submitted final doc on 13th Aug 16...any one got QLD final invite or aware of processing time?


----------



## shuk2610 (Aug 15, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> Yes sure <*SNIP*> - *don't post private information-see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> Engineering Technologist


plz add 9654996349


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone got QLD final invitation after submitting EOI Docs ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

We are on same boat, still no one get ss from QLD

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

+1

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sure, Wats Ur name

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fuhuixiao (Aug 9, 2016)

I have called Jodie <*SNIP*>, and she told me that the ET has reached the ceiling, ICT occupations are also reached the uplimit. So if u are ET or ICT like me, please just ignore the QLD and consider other options.

P.S: To those who received the invitation of 189, PLZ withdraw your 190 EOI after you are invited.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

RBS said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


You got invi from QLD ? 190 ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Anyone got QLD final invitation after submitting EOI Docs ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi engr.asadbutt,
I am also waiting for nomination mail/documents approval mail. I receive ITA on 29th Jul under software engineer 261313 and submitted all documents on 06 Aug.
However, I just checked the link where the documents are attached and it says Approved in document status but after reading FUhuixiao's post I am worried..


----------



## fuhuixiao (Aug 9, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi engr.asadbutt,
> I am also waiting for nomination mail/documents approval mail. I receive ITA on 29th Jul under software engineer 261313 and submitted all documents on 06 Aug.
> However, I just checked the link where the documents are attached and it says Approved in document status but after reading FUhuixiao's post I am worried..


Don't worry about that, if you are invited and waiting for nomination, then I believe that you are pretty safe.


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

fuhuixiao said:


> I have called Jodie <*SNIP*>, and she told me that the ET has reached the ceiling, ICT occupations are also reached the uplimit. So if u are ET or ICT like me, please just ignore the QLD and consider other options.
> 
> P.S: To those who received the invitation of 189, PLZ withdraw your 190 EOI after you are invited.


I have submitted EOI on 29th July. Does this mean mine will not be assessed also ?  

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## fuhuixiao (Aug 9, 2016)

RBS said:


> I have submitted EOI on 29th July. Does this mean mine will not be assessed also ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Mine submitted on 27th, and the answer is the ET occupation has reached the ceiling, so sorry bro, if you are ET either, then we are on the same boat now. Maybe we will all be refused.


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi All,
Just now got the nomination. Thank god.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi All,
> Just now got the nomination. Thank god.


Congrats hardeep what is your timeline please let me know.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

My timelines info.

QLD 190 EOI Filed - 24/07/2016
QLD ITA received - 29/07/2016
Doc provided for nomination - 06/08/2016
Nomination received - 16/08/2016
PCC- ? Pending
Medicals? Pending
Visa lodge date-? Have 60 days of time ending on 20th Oct 2016
Visa grant- ?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Hardeep82 said:


> My timelines info.
> 
> QLD 190 EOI Filed - 24/07/2016
> QLD ITA received - 29/07/2016
> ...


Congrats hardeep.

See you in whatsapp group.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> My timelines info.
> 
> QLD 190 EOI Filed - 24/07/2016
> QLD ITA received - 29/07/2016
> ...


Congratulations. What ur total points score without SS.


----------



## RBS (Feb 5, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi All,
> Just now got the nomination. Thank god.


Congrats  

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

I read that Queensland has stopped all offshore sponsorship?? Is it true?


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> I read that Queensland has stopped all offshore sponsorship?? Is it true?


BSMQ regrets to advise that we are currently experiencing higher than usual processing times. We ask for your patience during this time.

As of Monday 1 August 2016, BSMQ is not accepting new EOI’s for offshore skilled nominations, in order to meet the demands of our current backlog.

EOI’s lodged between 25/07/2016 – 31/07/2016 are currently being assessed.

EOI’s lodged from 1/08/2016 forward will not be considered. Please do not lodge any further applications until further notice.

Please refer to our website and social media for further updates regarding the reopening of Offshore Skilled Visa nomination processing.

Note:
• Onshore skilled applications are still being considered.
• All business applications are still being considered


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

fuhuixiao said:


> I have called Jodie <*SNIP*>, and she told me that the ET has reached the ceiling, ICT occupations are also reached the uplimit. So if u are ET or ICT like me, please just ignore the QLD and consider other options.
> 
> P.S: To those who received the invitation of 189, PLZ withdraw your 190 EOI after you are invited.


What is ET AND ICT? Mine is developer programmer. Can u pls share it 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi All,
> Just now got the nomination. Thank god.


I m from ICT occupation i also submit eoi on 24 july and got invitation on 28 july. Lodge file on 7 aug. Still waiting. U r lucky one 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

Dtp17 said:


> What is ET AND ICT? Mine is developer programmer. Can u pls share it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ET - Engineering Technologist and ICT - Information and computer technology. Developer programmer falls in ICT. what is ur EOI submission date and total experience? And have you received Invitation for nomination from QLD?


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> My timelines info.
> 
> QLD 190 EOI Filed - 24/07/2016
> QLD ITA received - 29/07/2016
> ...


What is ur occupation? Can u pls share it

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

qldnomi said:


> ET - Engineering Technologist and ICT - Information and computer technology. Developer programmer falls in ICT. what is ur EOI submission date and total experience? And have you received Invitation for nomination from QLD?


Thanks for the info  
Eoi submission date 24 july total exp as per acs is 5 yr

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

Dtp17 said:


> Thanks for the info
> Eoi submission date 24 july total exp as per acs is 5 yr
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Lets hope then QLD reach to 5 yrs experience before ICT occupation reach to its upper level of ceiling. Its look like they have below criteria for ICT.

select applicants from skillselect order by experience desc


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> My timelines info.
> 
> QLD 190 EOI Filed - 24/07/2016
> QLD ITA received - 29/07/2016
> ...


Congrats on getting approval.

Have you applied through migration agent or independently?


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

fuhuixiao said:


> I have called Jodie <*SNIP*>, and she told me that the ET has reached the ceiling, ICT occupations are also reached the uplimit. So if u are ET or ICT like me, please just ignore the QLD and consider other options.
> 
> P.S: To those who received the invitation of 189, PLZ withdraw your 190 EOI after you are invited.


Who is Jodie <*SNIP*>? Are you saying that QLD will not re-open invitations for any ICT categories ever again?


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Who is Jodie <*SNIP*>? Are you saying that QLD will not re-open invitations for any ICT categories ever again?


She is a case officer

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

Dtp17 said:


> She is a case officer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oh right! thanks!

So, is that it then for all ICT categories for QLD 190??


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Dtp17 said:


> She is a case officer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*
Do NOT post personal information identifying other people unless they have given you their permission - they, as you, have a right to privacy. kaju/moderator*


----------



## kamaldeeps22 (Jul 9, 2014)

well, today i got an email, rejecting my EOI for Queensland. 

This was for BA, 261111 
Had a total of 65 points. 

had submitted my EOI on 31st July, so i was under the impression and was positive i will move to next step.. but...

I checked online on website, the status of my application is still submitted.

Anyone else, who got rejected?


----------



## fuhuixiao (Aug 9, 2016)

kamaldeeps22 said:


> well, today i got an email, rejecting my EOI for Queensland.
> 
> This was for BA, 261111
> Had a total of 65 points.
> ...


As I asked the CO of QLD, I will also be rejected soon.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

kamaldeeps22 said:


> well, today i got an email, rejecting my EOI for Queensland.
> 
> This was for BA, 261111
> Had a total of 65 points.
> ...


Did they tell you about rejection ? Why did they reject your application ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

I receive this e-mail from QLD after I sending inquiry e-mail.
-----------------------------------
Thank you for your email.

Yes ICT occupations have reached their cap. We are sending out emails rejecting the EOI’s that we are not pursuing at this stage.

Those that have returned documents will also be rejected once the nomination quota is full
-----------------------------------

I submitted EOIs for NSW, QLD 190 on 29th July.
Today, I'm submitting for VIC 190 (Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria)
Probably, someone who have ICT occupations have to find other opportunities.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

fuhuixiao said:


> As I asked the CO of QLD, I will also be rejected soon.


Hi, do you know what period the quota is for? Ie has the quota been filled for the whole year or just a few months? 

Wondered if there is hope in the near future or not...


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> I receive this e-mail from QLD after I sending inquiry e-mail.
> -----------------------------------
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...




whats the below line means? Had you got the Invitation for nomination?

Those that have returned documents will also be rejected once the nomination quota is full


----------



## Dtp17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi All,
> Just now got the nomination. Thank god.


I got nomination today for dev programmer

24 july eoi submited
28 invitation received
7 aug file lodge
17 aug get Nomination from QLD

POINTS
30 age, 15 edu, 10 exp total 55+5 ss
Fall in ict category 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

Dtp17 said:


> I got nomination today for dev programmer
> 
> 24 july eoi submited
> 28 invitation received
> ...


Congrats dear , have you lodged your file through agent?


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Congrats*



Dtp17 said:


> I got nomination today for dev programmer
> 
> 24 july eoi submited
> 28 invitation received
> ...


Hi DTP,
Congrats for your nomination,
Can you please tell 2613 fall in ICT or not.
As per DIBP 2611 is category for ICT (ICT Business and ​System Analysts).


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

RKS20 said:


> Hi DTP,
> Congrats for your nomination,
> Can you please tell 2613 fall in ICT or not.
> As per DIBP 2611 is category for ICT (ICT Business and ​System Analysts).


yes 261313 falls in ICT, please refer to below occupation list shared by QLD.

http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/not-working-in-queensland.pdf


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Dear Sachin

Thank you for submitting an Expression of Interest (EOI) ****** for Queensland Government state nomination.
Queensland State Nomination Policy states that occupations on the QSOL may be subject to a program target. This means that the number of nominations that BSMQ will process for a particular occupation category may be capped within a given period.

We regret to advise that the occupation cap for your particular occupation category has now been reached. We are therefore no longer accepting offshore and interstate applications for these occupation categories. This occupation is now no longer available on the QSOL – offshore and interstate list.
You may wish to research other State and Territory websites to determine whether your occupation is listed and lodge a new EOI with that jurisdiction.
Queensland skilled occupation lists are reviewed every 6 months. Please monitor the BSMQ website at: Home | Migration Queensland to see if capped occupations become available for state nomination again.


Kind Regards

Business and Skilled Migration Queensland
Trade and Investment Queensland


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

what was your occupation code and your date of EOI lodgement? have you received invitation for nomination?


----------



## qldnomi (Aug 16, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> Dear Sachin
> 
> Thank you for submitting an Expression of Interest (EOI) ****** for Queensland Government state nomination.
> Queensland State Nomination Policy states that occupations on the QSOL may be subject to a program target. This means that the number of nominations that BSMQ will process for a particular occupation category may be capped within a given period.
> ...




what was your occupation code and your date of EOI lodgement? have you received invitation for nomination?


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

qldnomi said:


> Congrats on getting approval.
> 
> Have you applied through migration agent or independently?


I did apply on my own, but I have hired an agent too..but they are good for nothing...they simply said we are not eligible for QLD...so we went a head and applied on our own..and get cracked it for Softwrae Engineer (261313).


----------



## summer1002 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all, I got invitation today for 190 QLD.
Below is my timeline, hope we all can be granted!
__________________
Occupation: Naval Architect
ANZSCO Code: 233916

Age: 30
Ielts: 0
Education: 15
Work Expereince: 10
Total: 55
EOI Submitted to NSW: 7/1/2016 (No invitation)
EOI Submitted to QLD: 29-07-2016
QLD Invitation: 19-08-2016:fingerscrossed:
Documents Submitted: xx-xx-2016
QLD Nomination Received: xx-xx-2016


----------



## Binni (Dec 17, 2015)

RKS20 said:


> Hi DTP,
> Congrats for your nomination,
> Can you please tell 2613 fall in ICT or not.
> As per DIBP 2611 is category for ICT (ICT Business and ​System Analysts).


Below all categories are ICT:
261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER
261312 DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER
261399 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS NEC
261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER


----------



## pooja.gupta.p (Jan 7, 2015)

*Sad News for ICT's*

REOPENING OF QUEENSLAND NOMINATION PROCESSING
22 August 2016
Queensland State Nomination Policy states that occupations on the Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL) may be subject to a program target. This means that the number of nominations that Business and Skilled Migration (BSMQ) will process for a particular occupation category may be capped within a given period.

Due to an overwhelming number of applications, we have now met our targets for the following occupation categories on the QSOL- offshore and interstate list and we are therefore no longer accepting offshore and interstate applications for these occupation categories:

All ICT occupation categories
Engineering Technician
As of Monday 22 August 2016, we will reopen processing for all other occupations on the revised list. (Please see QSOL- offshore and interstate for the updated lists). Expressions of Interest (EOI) which have not yet received an invitation for Queensland State Nomination will not be processed for this round of nominations. QSOLs are reviewed every 6 months. We recommend monitoring the BSMQ website and social media for updates on whether occupations become available for state nomination at a later date. In this case, you will be required to resubmit a new EOI.

Onshore and university post-graduate applications continue to be processed and no changes have been made to those lists. Please see QSOL- based in QLD and QSOL – QLD graduate for further details.

Thank you once again for you interest in Queensland State Nomination.


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

pooja.gupta.p said:


> REOPENING OF QUEENSLAND NOMINATION PROCESSING
> 22 August 2016
> Queensland State Nomination Policy states that occupations on the Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL) may be subject to a program target. This means that the number of nominations that Business and Skilled Migration (BSMQ) will process for a particular occupation category may be capped within a given period.
> 
> ...


I have submitted application on 18th Aug for 261112 (System Analyst). Will they reject my application due to this CAP?


----------



## NewJack (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi All, I received the invitation from QLD on 5-Aug, and submitted all the materials on 16-Aug. My ANZSCO is 261313. 

But I haven't received any update about QLD SS so far.

Any invited ICT, especially on 261313 has the update about this? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

HI All,

I had applied for ICT Support Engineer : 263212 in QLD with family

Age: 30 points
PTE: 10 points
Education: 15 points
Work Experience: 10 points
State : 5 points
Total: 70 points
EOI Submitted to QLD: 17-07-2016
QLD Invitation Received: 26-07-2016 
QLD Nomination Received: 04-08-2016
CO Contact : 16-08-2016
Documents Submitted (PCC+Medical + Form 80+PTE Score): 28-08-2016
Waiting for Reply :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

Hi, I am bit confused about Queensland nomination. I already submitted EOI for 189 visa couple of months ago with 60 points; 261312 developer programmer category. As it is expected, I am yet to receive an invitation. 

I am doing PhD in Queensland and this is my third year. I do not have any job offer in Queensland and I just have positive ACS assessment from employment in my home country. In this situation, can I claim nomination from QLD for 261312 developer programmer?

It will be really helpful if someone can briefly suggest on my options.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Need suggestion from Experts here ...

261311
55 + 5 (English - 10)

- VIC rejection in Jan'16 (no specific reason suggested), applied again on 19th July and waiting for the outcome
- QLD sponsorship in July, need to file visa before end of Sept

As both are under separate EOI, should I wait for VIC sponsorship or go ahead with QLD sponsored visa?

What are the job prospects for IT professional in Brisbane?


----------



## cowie1234 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello everyone. For anyone here who has sent an EOI for 190 QLD with the last 2 weeks of Aug, have any reaponses for an invitation yet?

I applied for one and currently have 65 pts for Systems Analyst. Now working onshore in QLD as well. Thanks


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Regarding settlement of funds

Now I have 13200 dollars in bank around the same amount I will get at the end of employment car worth is around 10000 Dollar + gold, is it sufficient fund means it would be work.
I apply with my wife and children.
or 
I would use the option of relative support.
Guys kindly reply I am a really desperate.
Kindly advice


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Jamil,
Settlement requirement depends on number of dependents. so the requirement for 1 primary +2 secondary is $40,000 including Cash and liquid assets. In your case available cash-$13,200+Car-$10,000+Gold=........
I would suggest to include cash+ car+/Gold+ Provident fund(amount in PF account no need to withdraw just to show), then in case it is not sufficient you can include your investments done/life insurance policies if you feel want to withdraw+ Relative support.

In my case we added cash+gold+PF+car+shares
Hope this helps.


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Any grants to queensland


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> Any grants to queensland


Hi Naveen,
I am wait for. 
Applied for Visa on 17 Sep, Co contacted for my son's medical on 29 Sep 2016...and now waiting for results.
Did any one got grant...other than Summer..


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have to lodge visa application till 22nd OCt 2016. 
But unfortunately i don't have a credit card with limit equivalent to 7200AUD. I am thinking to lodge separate application for Myself first and then my dependents (wife and 2 children). Will this get any chances of delay in visa processing or any chance of rejections etc


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi,

I suggest to get a prepaid travelers card. We also had credit card with less limit and then we took travelers card from COX and Kings. You can try getting it from your bank branch and if feel they are not offering good rate then you can try from any other private companies like Thomas cook, COXand King etc...

I would not at all suggest to apply separate for you, wife and kids, this will definitely delay and moreover will be difficult for you to manage and ultimately will lead to frustration. Don't waste time as it is already 13th Oct, try to travelers card and pay.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> I submitted on 25th july with 55 points and received invitation on 1st august
> 
> Engineering Technologist


Hi Harvy,
I have also initiated EOI for business analyst for Queensland on 29thSep but have not recieved any update yet. Do we need to apply on their local webiste as well ? If yes than Pls share the process . Thx.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> Hi,
> I got the invitation today from qld. I am also confused about how much money to show by a single applicant. Could you please suggest what is the confusion between 15000$ , 30000$ & 45000$?
> 
> Engineering Technologist


hello...
i also got invited from QLD for Engineering Technologist

have you lodge your visa application?

Pls guide


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I suggest to get a prepaid travelers card. We also had credit card with less limit and then we took travelers card from COX and Kings. You can try getting it from your bank branch and if feel they are not offering good rate then you can try from any other private companies like Thomas cook, COXand King etc...
> 
> ...


i need to pay visa application fees and now Axis Bank demands visa and air ticket to issue travel card. do you know any other option to pay my fees except credit card?
my bank doesn't allow to increase my current credit card limit.

Pls guide me


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

imhardik88 said:


> hello...
> i also got invited from QLD for Engineering Technologist
> 
> have you lodge your visa application?
> ...


Hi Hardik,
Did you applied by initiating EOI or is there any other process as well ? Pls confirm. Thx 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Just take the printout of the mail received from DIBP to apply for VISA. 
I suggest to get this from private firm rather than bank, as the dollar rate will be less outside as compared to what offered by banks.
Other option is to have a International debit card, with which you can pay the fees.


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Just take the printout of the mail received from DIBP to apply for VISA.
> I suggest to get this from private firm rather than bank, as the dollar rate will be less outside as compared to what offered by banks.
> Other option is to have a International debit card, with which you can pay the fees.


Thanks mate,
i have visited few banks and travel agent and finally found that travel card would be good option.
but i am not sure if it will work on DIBP website or not?

Is there anyone who had used travel card for visa application payment?


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Hardik,
> Did you applied by initiating EOI or is there any other process as well ? Pls confirm. Thx
> 
> regards, Rajeev


EOI and all other process completed. received invitation on 23rd septmber 2016.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

imhardik88 said:


> Thanks mate,
> i have visited few banks and travel agent and finally found that travel card would be good option.
> but i am not sure if it will work on DIBP website or not?
> 
> Is there anyone who had used travel card for visa application payment?


Can you not load your credit card with a positive balance? Usually the limit is not a payment limit but an account limit.


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Can you not load your credit card with a positive balance? Usually the limit is not a payment limit but an account limit.


yes correct. my credit card account or payment limit is not exeed by bank eventhough i am ready to pay/deposit cash in advance.

thats why i think travel card would be good option.

moreover is there any employment verification ?
what is the exact procedure for that?

pls share your experience if possible.


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes we used it and I know many people who used travelers card for visa payment.


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Guys...
Any grants?


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi Guys...
> Any grants?


Nothing Hardeep !!!! Can you confirm that we only apply via EOI or is their a additional process as well for Queensland? 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Rajeev,
Only EOI..no other process just make sure to select QLD while applying for QLD or which ever state you are interested in.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> Only EOI..no other process just make sure to select QLD while applying for QLD or which ever state you are interested in.


Ok Thx ! 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

Hi All,

How is the trend in QLD ? If i apply for QLD SS, when would i get invite? Please post your views. Thanks.


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

For me its very speedy
EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
Invitation = 29 July 2016
Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
Nomination = 22 August 2016
Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

immigrant589 said:


> For me its very speedy
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> ...


I guess QLD is good for some specific occupation codes only. I have also initiated EOI for 261111 Business Analyst on 29th Sep but nothing has changed for me now. No communication from QLD at all. 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

For me too it was quite quick..
EOI applied on - 25 Jul 2016
ITA- 29 Jul 2016
Applied on - 06 Aug 2016
Approved - 17 Aug 2016
Visa Applies - 17 Sep 2016 , Further information req by CO 29 Sep, replied to CO on 30 Sep
Visa grant - 02 Nov 2016


----------



## annisa adrianto (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi All, any of you know how long it take from state nomination to DIBP invitation? thanks in advance.

cheers,

Annisa


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi

Have you browsed through all the QLD requirements? 

Outside of Queensland or Overseas – subclass 489 & 190 Visas | Migration Queensland

Thanks,
Selvan




rahejarajeev said:


> Nothing Hardeep !!!! Can you confirm that we only apply via EOI or is their a additional process as well for Queensland?
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

harvy dhiman said:


> I submitted on 25th july with 55 points and received invitation on 1st august
> 
> Engineering Technologist


What is the procedure for RPEQ and how much time it takes?


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Yes. That is enough you show them the cash and remaining assetts.
> 
> And yes you need to declare as this is only formality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Asad,

I need information regarding RPEQ assessment? Can you please share your whatsapp number with me.

Thanks


----------



## Mrs haider (Nov 18, 2016)

Hardeep82 said:


> For me too it was quite quick..
> EOI applied on - 25 Jul 2016
> ITA- 29 Jul 2016
> Applied on - 06 Aug 2016
> ...


Hi Hardeep can you share your anzsco code?


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,
I wants to apply for state sponsorship for Queensland. I could not find any valuable information from the below page.
Working in Queensland – Subclass 489 & 190 Visas | Migration Queensland

I believe this is the only page provided by Government. 

The page shows information about people who lives in the state or Alumni etc. Its not giving information for professionals who are out of Australia and wants to apply.

I wants to check if my occupation 233513 is in list? If my ielts care which is 2.3 years old is acceptable? IF my IELTS score(6,6.5,7,7.5) is acceptable?

Please help.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

masimshehzad said:


> Hi,
> I wants to apply for state sponsorship for Queensland. I could not find any valuable information from the below page.
> Working in Queensland – Subclass 489 & 190 Visas | Migration Queensland
> 
> ...



check the following link:
Outside of Queensland or Overseas – subclass 489 & 190 Visas | Migration Queensland


For nomination list, check http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/not-working-in-queensland.pdf

All 2335** are not available in nomination list if you are currently outside Queensland


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

The Nomination List has been uptaded:

Update: New Queensland Skilled Occupation List (QSOL) released | Migration Queensland


----------



## naveenjacobjohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Got the grant.

With the help of information available in this forum and some of my friends who had already applied, I was able to do all the formalities by myself without the help of an agent.

Thank you all for the support. 

263212 - ICT Support Engineer
ACS +ve - 25th May 2016
EOI (Any) : 17th Jul 2016
QLD Invite : : 25th Jul 2016
Invite to lodge Visa : 4th Aug 2016
Visa lodge: 8th Aug 2016
1st CO Contact(Asked for Medical, PCC & Form 80): 16th Aug 2016
Replied: 29th Aug 2016
2nd CO contact (Employment Verification - Salary slip, contract etc): 12th Oct 2016
Replied: 13th Oct 2016
Grant: 22nd Nov 2016


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi mates, 
PLEASE HELP...

I have work experience in India only. I have applied 190 Visa for Queensland and they are asking for "Do you have current registration with the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?"

I have already done Level 1 skill assessment by Engineers Australia. Can anybody guide me how can I go for registration with Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?


----------



## Hardeep82 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi All,
Just want to check if there is any forum for people with PR planning to travel in 2017? If Yes, Please share the forum link.

Thanks,
Hardeep


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Hardeep82 said:


> Hi All,
> Just want to check if there is any forum for people with PR planning to travel in 2017? If Yes, Please share the forum link.
> 
> Thanks,
> Hardeep


Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## csbchandru (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear All,

My timelines info.

Occupation : Software Tester
ANZSCO Code: 261314

QLD 190 EOI Filed : 17-JULY-2016
QLD ITA received : 26-JULY-2016
Doc provided for nomination : 04-AUG-2016
Nomination received : 25-AUG-2016
PCC : 07-OCT-2016 
Medicals : 24-OCT-2016
Visa Lodge date : 28-OCT-2016
Visa grant : Awaiting 

Further information requested by CO 04-Dec-2016 and replied on 12-Dec-2016. Any idea - How long it takes from here?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

ALL ICT occupations have been taken off the list???




Guilhermebv said:


> The Nomination List has been uptaded:
> 
> Update: New Queensland Skilled Occupation List (QSOL) released | Migration Queensland


----------



## arunkumar241 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi,
How do we show the evidence of settlement fund?
1. How many month bank statement ? Is it one month deposit statement sufficient?
2. How to get the market evaluation report for the gold and property in India?

In My case property, gold and pension is way beyond the required amount. Just wondering how many months we need show money in bank.

Kindly advise please ... I'm in the process of application.

Thanks


----------



## sursrk (Jun 29, 2016)

*Please help...*

Hi mates, 
PLEASE HELP...

I have applied 190 Visa for Queensland and they are asking for "Do you have current registration with the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?" I have work experience in India only.

I have already done Level 1 skill assessment by Engineers Australia. Can anybody guide me how can I go for registration with Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

arunkumar241 said:


> Hi,
> How do we show the evidence of settlement fund?
> 1. How many month bank statement ? Is it one month deposit statement sufficient?
> 2. How to get the market evaluation report for the gold and property in India?
> ...


Hi, 
You must have A$15.000 on the bank account, just need to show a current balance from your bank account, last 15 days.


----------



## Aakyl4ever (Jan 13, 2017)

*Ict support engineer 263212*

I have been waiting since submitting EOI for 1 year and still I have not got any invitations. My agent has applied for NSW, Queensland & SA but nothing yet for ANZCO 263212. Endless waiting and I am fed up. Anyone else in this situation ?


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

naveenjacobjohn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the grant.
> 
> ...




Hi can you share how employment verification happened in your case??


----------



## fbta (Oct 20, 2016)

Got my nomination today:

261312: Developer Programmer - Onshore
EOI QLD 190: 10/01/2017
QLD Invite: 11/01/2017
Nomination Approval: 19/01/2017

Going to lodge visa now. 

Tip: The EOI MUST be CREATED with Queensland set as the state, if you create an EOI with something else and update later, their system won't pick it, only NEW EOIs with Queensland set gets selected.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

fbta said:


> Got my nomination today:
> 
> 261312: Developer Programmer - Onshore
> EOI QLD 190: 10/01/2017
> ...


That was a really fast invitation...... happy for you. I am at the same boat, just a little ahead. I am moving to Sunshine Coast, if need any help just let me know. 

CIVIL ENGINEERING DRAFTSPERSON
EA Result: Positive 27 SET 2016
EOI 489: QLD 30-09-2016 with 50+10
EOI 489 Invitation: QLD on 04/10/ 2016
IMMI INVITATION: 01/11/2016
Visa lodged: 14/12/2016
CO contact: 21/12/2016 
Reply : 06/01/2017
GRANT:


----------



## fbta (Oct 20, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> That was a really fast invitation...... happy for you. I am at the same boat, just a little ahead. I am moving to Sunshine Coast, if need any help just let me know.
> 
> CIVIL ENGINEERING DRAFTSPERSON
> EA Result: Positive 27 SET 2016
> ...


thanks man!
when co contacted you, what did they ask?


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

fbta said:


> thanks man!
> when co contacted you, what did they ask?


They asked for medical, form 80 and USA PCC


----------



## fbta (Oct 20, 2016)

I see, I just filled the online form for the australian pcc, already did the medicals. I'll submit my application with everything ready.

good luck!

é nóis!


----------



## Shanners (Dec 4, 2014)

any idea if/when they will open the ICT categories again?


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone waiting??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Anyone waiting??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Have you contacted over phone or mail ? 

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

imhardik88 said:


> Have you contacted over phone or mail ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


Not yet.. waiting for 7 months to complete. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Not yet.. waiting for 7 months to complete.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Ok. Really this waiting time is killing...

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi All, few queries on QLD SS(261111 with 65 points) -
1. I am waiting for completion of 6 months in May to file QLD EOI, they need further 1 year employment proof also but I am on Deputation in QLD so any idea if Deputation Letter will be accepted or not? 
2. Do they have any quota for a year? Do you think I'll get invite with 65 points?
3. With SS, I have to work in QLD only for 2 years so when does that 2 yrs timer starts - the day you get grant or when you apply or ?
4. Any other points to be considered?


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/

Important Update For Applicants waiting for QLD nomination

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

Any update from Queensland? 
Any news of grant ? 

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

imhardik88 said:


> Any update from Queensland?
> Any news of grant ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


QLD has temporarily suspended the acceptance of all applications for Queensland Skilled Visa Nominations under the State Nominated scheme Subclass 190 & 489, due to having reached their DIBP allocated ceiling.

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi all, is there any civil engineering professional in this thread??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Anyone waiting??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Where can i find english language requirement for Queensland skill occupations. can any one provide me the link.
I came to know that as a engineer i have to be registered at BEPQ. do any one clarify how long it will take for registration. thanks


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

islam03 said:


> Where can i find english language requirement for Queensland skill occupations. can any one provide me the link.
> I came to know that as a engineer i have to be registered at BEPQ. do any one clarify how long it will take for registration. thanks


Ihave been looking for this answer for a long time but no one in this thread replied..just because of this requirement im unable to apply qld..hope we will get answer soon mate..cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

Anzscosearch.com may help you...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Mitul Patel said:


> Anzscosearch.com may help you...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


No this site not updated yet. I am mechanical and code is 233512. what will be my language requirement?? 
Does any one registered in BEPQ ...How long they take for registration


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys. Have a question. Do QLD require experience to be verified by EA? I have two years of experience and so not getting any points and I did not bother to get it assessed by EA. I have all the required documentation regarding my work exp including letters with JD's, contract letters, paystubs etc.


----------



## Mitul Patel (Nov 9, 2014)

umarmakyana said:


> Hi guys. Have a question. Do QLD require experience to be verified by EA? I have two years of experience and so not getting any points and I did not bother to get it assessed by EA. I have all the required documentation regarding my work exp including letters with JD's, contract letters, paystubs etc.


You must have positive skills assessment by means of which you can apply under that category. And so only QLD will nominate you for that particular category.
In short : Yes

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Guys any help on how to apply for QLD 190 visa. Any steps would be helpful.


----------



## rezwanhoq (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

Today I have receive ITA fro QLD. And, along with other documents, they have asked for the "Evidence of Specialization". My occupation is Developer Programmer and i never applied for any membership for local Computer Council.

In this situation, I am very confused what to provide as I have only 14 days to submit all of my documents. Please suggest.....


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Good stuff. you got an invite.. how did you apply only VIA EOI or you need to directly apply to queensland. 





rezwanhoq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have receive ITA fro QLD. And, along with other documents, they have asked for the "Evidence of Specialization". My occupation is Developer Programmer and i never applied for any membership for local Computer Council.
> 
> In this situation, I am very confused what to provide as I have only 14 days to submit all of my documents. Please suggest.....


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

rezwanhoq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have receive ITA fro QLD. And, along with other documents, they have asked for the "Evidence of Specialization". My occupation is Developer Programmer and i never applied for any membership for local Computer Council.
> 
> In this situation, I am very confused what to provide as I have only 14 days to submit all of my documents. Please suggest.....


Hi,

When did you apply. Can you please give more informations.


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

rezwanhoq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have receive ITA fro QLD. And, along with other documents, they have asked for the "Evidence of Specialization". My occupation is Developer Programmer and i never applied for any membership for local Computer Council.
> 
> In this situation, I am very confused what to provide as I have only 14 days to submit all of my documents. Please suggest.....


For Your occupation u need to show that u have 5 years of experience and evidence of specialization to my understanding is ACS assesment . secondly u need to have a full time job offer letter as well .


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

Congratulations rezwanhoq for ITA, can you please share the complete requirements what exactly QLD asked, my 2 colleagues got their offer last year. I can discuss it with them for you to make sure what exactly they are looking for.


----------



## rezwanhoq (May 16, 2016)

Abdul_786 said:


> Congratulations rezwanhoq for ITA, can you please share the complete requirements what exactly QLD asked, my 2 colleagues got their offer last year. I can discuss it with them for you to make sure what exactly they are looking for.


Bro, Following the are the details they have asked for:

BSMQ Settlement funds declaration form
Bank statement
Skills assessment
190 application form
Commitment statement
Fact Sheet - Skilled 190 & 489
Evidence of specialisation


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

rezwanhoq said:


> Bro, Following the are the details they have asked for:
> 
> BSMQ Settlement funds declaration form
> Bank statement
> ...


Bro, I shared your response with both of them, but they're clueless as it seems a new requirement and was not demanded from them. Apologies.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hello,
Does anybody have information about RPEQ requirements. I've learnt that I should get a letter from Engineers Australia. Thus, does anybody know how to obtain this letter from EA????

Looking forward to hearing from you.......


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

Abdul_786 said:


> Bro, I shared your response with both of them, but they're clueless as it seems a new requirement and was not demanded from them. Apologies.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I don't why my previous reply has not been updated on this forum.

I believe "Evidence of specialization" is "statement of service", please see below for details available in fact sheet named "Queensland Skilled Occupation List for migrants currently working in 

Queensland – Subclasses 190 and 489".



"If deemed eligible, you will be requested to complete two application forms (will be provided) and 

provide written evidence of your job offer, positive skills assessment, licensing or registration (if 

applicable), settlement funds, a statement of service (previous work experience), evidence of 

residency in Queensland and a statement on your commitment (why you want to live and work in 

Queensland)."

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

rezwanhoq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have receive ITA fro QLD. And, along with other documents, they have asked for the "Evidence of Specialization". My occupation is Developer Programmer and i never applied for any membership for local Computer Council.
> 
> In this situation, I am very confused what to provide as I have only 14 days to submit all of my documents. Please suggest.....


Hi rezwanhoq, 

Will you please share with us when you applied and what was your score.

Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

Originally Posted by rezwanhoq View Post
Hi,

Today I have receive ITA fro QLD. And, along with other documents, they have asked for the "Evidence of Specialization". My occupation is Developer Programmer and i never applied for any membership for local Computer Council.

In this situation, I am very confused what to provide as I have only 14 days to submit all of my documents. Please suggest.....

hi,
can u tell us Do u hv any job offer??or currently working in queensland??when u applied n what is ur score???


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi friends, 

I am offshore applicant, for QLD, do we need to update EOI first or on their site?

My job code is 261312. 

thanks


----------



## rezwanhoq (May 16, 2016)

Abdul_786 said:


> Hi rezwanhoq,
> 
> Will you please share with us when you applied and what was your score.
> 
> ...


EOI QLD: 03/07/2017
ITA QLD: 07/07/2017

My points breakdown are:
Age: 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 15
Partner: 05
Total: 60
Occupation: Developer Programmer


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rezwanhoq said:


> EOI QLD: 03/07/2017
> ITA QLD: 07/07/2017
> 
> My points breakdown are:
> ...


bro,

My job code is same as yours. My points distribution are:

Age 30
Edu 15
PTE 10

What are the chances of getting ITA?

And do I need to update eoi first?

Thank u

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## rezwanhoq (May 16, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> bro,
> 
> My job code is same as yours. My points distribution are:
> 
> ...


Bro,

Dont think too much...Just lodge a new EOI (not update) for QLD. Last year QLD accepted overseas applicant from 25 Jul 2016 to 31 Jul 2016 only.

I suggest you should apply for 190 and 489 both. And, last year they were accepted Developer Programmer with 55+5. So hope for the best..


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rezwanhoq said:


> Bro,
> 
> Dont think too much...Just lodge a new EOI (not update) for QLD. Last year QLD accepted overseas applicant from 25 Jul 2016 to 31 Jul 2016 only.
> 
> I suggest you should apply for 190 and 489 both. And, last year they were accepted Developer Programmer with 55+5. So hope for the best..


Thank u bro...does it need any offer letter from employer?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Thank u bro...does it need any offer letter from employer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Yes, you need to have 5 years of post-qualification experience and also a job offer.
https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Yes, you need to have 5 years of post-qualification experience and also a job offer.
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/


Thanks dear, I have 6 plus years of experience but I am not claiming them. If I am not claiming any point for experience, am I still able to apply for QLD? And offer letter from QLD employer?


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Did anyone have the invitation from QLD for visa 190 of Engineering Technology occupation? And if yes, any information regards the points?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

juan buij said:


> Did anyone have the invitation from QLD for visa 190 of Engineering Technology occupation? And if yes, any information regards the points?


Don't know about ET occupation, but 261312 code man has received invite for 190 just in 4 days.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I had submitted EOI as ET for QLD on 4 july'17, Yesterday I saw on QLD website, from 12 july'17 onwards ET has been removed from QSOL list, due to huge accumulation of EOI in this occupation & not giving invitation anymore or allowing to submit new EOI.

My query is that those applicants who able submit EOI between 1st July to 11th july will be considered for future invitation process or not or ET occupation is removed for the whole year.

Pl respond.

Thanks.


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had submitted EOI as ET for QLD on 4 july'17, Yesterday I saw on QLD website, from 12 july'17 onwards ET has been removed from QSOL list, due to huge accumulation of EOI in this occupation & not giving invitation anymore or allowing to submit new EOI.
> 
> ...


They will consider your application but may be taken some more time bcz of accumulation of application.

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jass123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had submitted EOI as ET for QLD on 4 july'17, Yesterday I saw on QLD website, from 12 july'17 onwards ET has been removed from QSOL list, due to huge accumulation of EOI in this occupation & not giving invitation anymore or allowing to submit new EOI.
> 
> ...


Chances are very low in the near future 
Only if those already invited, don't respond, then they will invite from the waiting list

Cheers


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi can anyone help me with the English requirement for 190? I cannot find it anywhere on QLD website


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

namnguyen said:


> Hi can anyone help me with the English requirement for 190? I cannot find it anywhere on QLD website


Competent

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Can any one please help me. I received Queensland nomination but they are asking for below documents: 

- Evidence of job
- Commitment statement
- Statement of service
- Evidence of specialization

please let me know which documents I need to submit for 

- Statement of service
- Evidence of specialization

could you please let me know. 

Please let me know if there is any format for commitment letter. Could you please provide the links.
Thanks in advance.


Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one please help me. I received Queensland nomination but they are asking for below documents:
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,

How are you? Congrats.

I need some info as i have applied for QLD.

Are you offshore or onshore?

As far as I know they need offer letter for job, do you have it?

And how many points are you having currently?

Regards

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat1811 (Nov 3, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one please help me. I received Queensland nomination but they are asking for below documents:
> 
> ...


Well, for the statement of service is just like a reference letter that you have submitted for doing the skill assessment. About the Evidence of specialization, I think it's basically the same as statement of service, I think you should give them the skill assessment certificate which can prove your major. Otherwise, you can email the case officer to ask about this, don't hesitate they usually reply pretty quick .


----------



## Krunal2140 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi I have submit my docs on 26th july after got invite for ss dose any one know how long it takes in qld for approval of 190 state sponsorship?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Krunal2140 said:


> Hi I have submit my docs on 26th july after got invite for ss dose any one know how long it takes in qld for approval of 190 state sponsorship?


Hi,

Did you have offer letter from Qld employer?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krunal2140 (Aug 4, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Krunal2140 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have submit my docs on 26th july after got invite for ss dose any one know how long it takes in qld for approval of 190 state sponsorship?
> ...


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

Do Queensland nominate a specialisation of a occupation in its list? For example, *Airconditioning Engineer *233512 specialisation of Mechanical Engineer 233512.


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Krunal2140 said:


> mandy2137 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

I got an invite from queensland for 489 under architectural draftsman 312111 with 65+5 points

My question is what will gonna happen if i refuse this invitation?? Im hoping to get 190. Hope you guys can enlighten me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rodtanjr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an invite from queensland for 489 under architectural draftsman 312111 with 65+5 points
> 
> ...


Are u on shore or off shore?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Are u on shore or off shore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Hi,

Im off shore. Just received the invitation 2 days ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

rodtanjr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im off shore. Just received the invitation 2 days ago
> 
> ...


Do you have offer letter from qld employer? Please respond. People in this thread are less inactive. I hve applied for 489 as well with 65 points.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Do you have offer letter from qld employer? Please respond. People in this thread are less inactive. I hve applied for 489 as well with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Active*

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Active*
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




No. No letter from employer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cherryblossomtree (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi anyone got ita recently from qld pls share their timelines & occu & points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rezwanhoq (May 16, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one please help me. I received Queensland nomination but they are asking for below documents:
> 
> ...


Statement of service is your Service Certificates from HR/Admin. But, the most confusing one is Evidence of specialization which i have also gone through.

In my case i have prepared a statement signed by my supervisor in the company letterhead. And, i have mentioned in a way of declaration, about my employment history, professional certification,academic certification all are closely related to my occupation and i have proven expertise in Microsoft .Net technology. Along with this letter i have attached previous employment Work_Ref + All Microsoft Certificates.

And, dont forget add index page for better understanding.


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

cherryblossomtree said:


> Hi anyone got ita recently from qld pls share their timelines & occu & points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Eoi lodged around 1st week of july, got invitation 489 around 1 st week of august. I know some couple of applicants who have the same timeline as well. Same occupations.Occupation arxhitrctural draftsman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cherryblossomtree (Aug 6, 2017)

Hey thanks for sharing. So they ARE issuing invites. Hopefully they consider mine as well in the near future. Did u contact BSMQ apart from submitting an EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

cherryblossomtree said:


> Hey thanks for sharing. So they ARE issuing invites. Hopefully they consider mine as well in the near future. Did u contact BSMQ apart from submitting an EOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ahhh honestly i dont know what BSMQ means. I just let my agent do the submissions. Are younapplying for 489 as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cherryblossomtree (Aug 6, 2017)

Fyi, BSMQ stands for Business & Skilled Migration Qld. My occupation doesnt have a 489 option so no i am only in the 190 pool. Good to know that people are receiving invites though.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manupuri09 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. I have applied for acs process and as soon that is clear, i wish to submit EOI for Queensland 190. I am software engineer and my points are 60+5.
Any idea how much time it generally takes to get invited in Qld with these points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manupuri09 said:


> Hi everyone. I have applied for acs process and as soon that is clear, i wish to submit EOI for Queensland 190. I am software engineer and my points are 60+5.
> Any idea how much time it generally takes to get invited in Qld with these points.


Any particular reason for QLD ?

Most of the IT jobs are in VIC & NSW .

Cheers


----------



## manupuri09 (Aug 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> manupuri09 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I have applied for acs process and as soon that is clear, i wish to submit EOI for Queensland 190. I am software engineer and my points are 60+5.
> ...


There is a lot of competetion in NSW and VIC so just want to increase my chances. I think with 60+5 points it might take a long time to get invitation in these states or i might not get invited. So I am thinking for Qld.

What would you suggest.

PS i don't have an y issues applying in NSW or VIC


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Krunal2140 said:
> 
> 
> > Within 10 business days after received full documents and payment according the fact sheet of QLD.
> ...


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

manupuri09 said:


> There is a lot of competetion in NSW and VIC so just want to increase my chances. I think with 60+5 points it might take a long time to get invitation in these states or i might not get invited. So I am thinking for Qld.
> 
> What would you suggest.
> 
> PS i don't have an y issues applying in NSW or VIC


Hi Manu, 

I have applied for 190 and 489 in Qld. 

190 points are 55 + 5 and 55 + 10 for 489

Job code is 261312.

Are we required letter from employer?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> I have applied for 190 and 489 in Qld.
> 
> ...


These are the conditions you have to meet which includes a full time job offer

Note 1: Applicants must have five years experience post qualification in their nominated occupation and a job offer for a full time position in their nominated occupation. Queensland is seeking specific ICT skills and work experience in relation to one or more of the following: cyber security, data scientist, data and business analytics and ICT development and architecture. (The 2017-18 QSOL will also place a specific Queensland ceiling of 200 on nominations for ICT occupations across onshore, alumni and offshore programs).

Your ACS skills assessment will state what date your skilled work experience is recognised from – for example:

The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 313113 (Web Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Please ensure you check this date before claiming work experience points on your SkillSelect EOI. If you claim work experience points prior to this date listed on your skills assessment, your state nomination application will be refused due to points being incorrectly claimed. For more information, please refer to Migration Skills Assessment on the ACS website.

Cheers


----------



## cherryblossomtree (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi all do we know how they prioritise applications ? Are we given any clear info or do we have some sort of analysis coming from recent cases.. i am aware that the decision is to be made at discretion of bsmq however on what grounds would they select eois and send invitations? Would high pointer (over 70 wo ss) receive the invite primarily? Or he ones with exps or ones with superior english score.. can anyone share their insights pls.. thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamaniwe (May 31, 2017)

Hi Brother,

How long did they take for the approval of documents after you submitted them?



Krunal2140 said:


> Hi I have submit my docs on 26th july after got invite for ss dose any one know how long it takes in qld for approval of 190 state sponsorship?


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

I have submitted 190 EOI for Queensland today. 55+5. Electrical engineer. I have the Engineers Australia skill assessment. Do I need to register with bpeq too? If so, please tell me the procedure and document I need?


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi can anyone tell me when 190 invitaion round comes for this month?


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

KingKing said:


> Hi can anyone tell me when 190 invitaion round comes for this month?


There is no specific round for 190 like 189. The state will choose the EOIs in all working days.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi frnds

Can anyone guide me for Qld. I need to apply for Ss but for233221 civil engineer they need registeration with bpeq

Wht is the way forward? Do i only need to apply for registeration based on my EA assessment?


----------



## Ranjana agrawal (May 2, 2018)

Hello friends,
I need some help and looking for an answer. I am an offshore candidate and I want to apply 190 QLD visa for ICT ANZSCO code under 261312 (Developer Programmer). application. The first condition for the visa is, "12-month employment offers letter from a company". So my question is, do you know if there any basic criteria for a company. Like its size or maximum turnover?

Thanks in advance.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Regards 
Ranjana Agrawal


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Wanted to know how was the invitation trend raised by Queensland since 2016? anyone was invited for 60 points with occupation 2613* ?? I am planning to apply for Analyst Programmer role, I have 65 points (including SS). Please let me know if anyone invited with 60 points in 2017?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ranjana agrawal said:


> Hello friends,
> I need some help and looking for an answer. I am an offshore candidate and I want to apply 190 QLD visa for ICT ANZSCO code under 261312 (Developer Programmer). application. The first condition for the visa is, "12-month employment offers letter from a company". So my question is, do you know if there any basic criteria for a company. Like its size or maximum turnover?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


I doubt that they would have any very specific requirement as such , but on the other hand they would certainly make sure that the business and the job offer is geniuine 

I don’t think a sham offer would pass the scrutiny , and a geniuine offer shouldn’t have any difficulty 

Cheers


----------



## Ranjana agrawal (May 2, 2018)

Thank you for the answer! One more questions do the same thing goes with the salary?


----------



## chummy.singh (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi everyone

I want to apply for Subclass 190 or 489 under Anzsco 312199, I have been working in the same occupation from the last one year in NSW. My question is .......Is it possible if I move to QLD and keep working for the same employer on same position for six months...just to make myself eligible for EOI. My employer lives in regional QLD, he operates from there and his company is in NSW. He has no issues with this idea. 

Is this going to work or not.....?
I would appreciate...

Thanks


----------

